# Solved: mgrs.exe on startup



## SlinkyLinka (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi there,
I have just been trying to optimise my startup, and have come across the application mgrs.exe. Not knowing what it was, I did a Google search, and all results are pointing towards it being at least marginally bad for my computer.

I also have had problems with Outerinfo, which I believe I have removed. Could this be related? I haven't had any issues yet, but would love some advice on mgrs.exe and what you all would recommend I do.

*hides in mortal fear of her computer blowing up*

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *SlinkyLinka*.

Welcome to TSG.








*Click here* to download *HJTsetup.exe*

Save HJTsetup.exe to your desktop.
Doubleclick on the HJTsetup.exe icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to C:\Program Files\Hijack This. 
Continue to click *Next* in the setup dialogue boxes until you get to the *Select Addition Tasks* dialogue.
Put a check by *Create a desktop icon* then click *Next* again.
Continue to follow the rest of the prompts from there.
At the final dialogue box click *Finish* and it will launch Hijack This.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a logfile* button. It will scan and the log should open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
*DO NOT* have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required. 

If the above link is broken, try *this link*. Make sure you extract and save the Hijackthis.exe file in a Permanent folder, rather than a Temp folder.


----------



## SlinkyLinka (Jul 4, 2007)

I had to do a system restore when I started up this morning, as CPU usage was up to 100% and the computer was craaaaaawling. I would still appreciate you taking a look at my logfile though, just to be sure nothing is lingering. Thanks so much for the reply!

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 11:17:28 AM, on 4/07/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16473)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
D:\PROGRA~1\AVG\avgamsvr.exe
D:\PROGRA~1\AVG\avgupsvc.exe
D:\PROGRA~1\AVG\avgemc.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Rundll32.exe
D:\PROGRA~1\AVG\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\USBToolbox\Res.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\keyhook.exe
C:\Program Files\Launch Manager\QtZgAcer.EXE
D:\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\DOCUME~1\DAVE\LOCALS~1\Temp\RtkBtMnt.EXE
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\acer\eRecovery\Monitor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\sistray.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Skype add-on (mastermind) - {22BF413B-C6D2-4d91-82A9-A0F997BA588C} - D:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiSPower] Rundll32.exe SiSPower.dll,ModeAgent
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] D:\PROGRA~1\AVG\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [USB Storage Toolbox] C:\Program Files\USBToolbox\Res.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiS Windows KeyHook] C:\WINDOWS\system32\keyhook.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002ASync] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002A] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /IMEName
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSPY2002] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\PINTLGNT\ImScInst.exe /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LManager] C:\Program Files\Launch Manager\QtZgAcer.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LaunchApp] Alaunch
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "D:\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] "C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eRecoveryService] C:\Windows\System32\Check.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - Global Startup: Utility Tray.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\system32\sistray.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://D:\OFFICE\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Skype - {77BF5300-1474-4EC7-9980-D32B190E9B07} - D:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://by118fd.bay118.hotmail.msn.com/resources/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {5D86DDB5-BDF9-441B-9E9E-D4730F4EE499} (BDSCANONLINE Control) - http://download.bitdefender.com/resources/scan8/oscan8.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {67DABFBF-D0AB-41FA-9C46-CC0F21721616} (DivXBrowserPlugin Object) - http://download.divx.com/player/DivXBrowserPlugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {A90A5822-F108-45AD-8482-9BC8B12DD539} (Crucial cpcScan) - http://www.crucial.com/controls/cpcScanner.cab
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - D:\PROGRA~1\AVG\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - D:\PROGRA~1\AVG\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - D:\PROGRA~1\AVG\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *SlinkyLinka*

Please *download* the *OTMoveIt by OldTimer*.

 *Save* it to your *desktop*.
 Please double-click *OTMoveIt.exe* to run it.
*Copy the file paths below to the clipboard* by highlighting *ALL* of them and *pressing CTRL + C* (or, after highlighting, right-click and choose copy):

*c:\documents and settings\All Users\start menu\programs\startup\Utility Tray.lnk
*

 Return to OTMoveIt, right click on the *"Paste List of Files/Folders to be moved"* window and choose *Paste*.
Click the red *Moveit!* button.
*Copy everything on the Results window to the clipboard* by highlighting *ALL* of them and *pressing CTRL + C* (or, after highlighting, right-click and choose copy), and paste it on your next reply.
Close *OTMoveIt*
If a file or folder cannot be moved immediately you may be asked to reboot the machine to finish the move process. If you are asked to reboot the machine choose *Yes.*

Lets take a deeper look:

Download *WinPFind3U.exe *to your Desktop and double-click on it to extract the files. It will create a folder named *WinPFind3u* on your desktop.

Open the *WinPFind3u* folder and double-click on WinPFind3U.exe to start the program.
In the *Processes* group click *Non Microsoft *
In the *Win32 Services * group click *Non Microsoft*
In the *Driver Services * group click *Non Microsoft*
In the *Registry* group click *Non Microsoft *
In the *Files Created Within *group click *60 days *Make sure *Non-Microsoft only is UNCHECKED*
In the Files *Modified Within *group select *30 days *Make sure *Non-Microsoft only is UNCHECKED*
In the *File String Search *group select *Non Microsoft *
In the *Additional scans* sections please press select *All* and *uncheck* non-microsoft only

Now click the *Run Scan *button on the toolbar.
The program will be scanning huge amounts of data so depending on your system it could take a long time to complete. Let it run unhindered until it finishes.
When the scan is complete Notepad will open with the report file loaded in it.
Save that notepad file
Use the *Reply* button and attach the notepad file here *(Do not copy and paste in a reply, rather attach it to it).*


----------



## SlinkyLinka (Jul 4, 2007)

OTMoveIt Results

c:\documents and settings\All Users\start menu\programs\startup\Utility Tray.lnk moved successfully.

Created on 07/04/2007 17:07:39

Trying to run the Winpfind3u scan, I got the following error message

Access violation at address 004A767F in module 'WinPFind3u.exe'. Read of address FFFFFFFF

I will try restarting and running the scan again.


----------



## SlinkyLinka (Jul 4, 2007)

restarting didn't help...perhaps I will try reinstalling the program.

Nope, downloading it again didn't help at all. The scan starts and runs for a few seconds until the error message comes up. Nothing I do seems to help.

Any suggestions?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *SlinkyLinka* 

Lets try another tool.

Download *Deckard's System Scanner (DSS)* from *here* or *here* to your Desktop. Note: You must be logged onto an account with administrator privileges.

Close all applications and windows.
Double-click on *dss.exe *to run it, and follow the prompts.
When the scan is complete, two text files will open - *main.txt *<- this one will be maximized and *extra.txt *<-this one will be minimized
Copy (Ctrl+A then Ctrl+C) and paste (Ctrl+V) the contents of both, the *main.txt* and the *extra.txt* in your next reply.
If the files are too long, attach them to a reply:

Scroll down and click the [*Manage Attachments*] button
Browse to the following folder:
*C:\Deckard\System Scanner*

Click *Upload* to upload these files one by one
*Submit *your reply


----------



## SlinkyLinka (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks. I've attached the results. Hope it's all good news!!


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *SlinkyLinka* 

Please *download* the *OTMoveIt by OldTimer*.

 *Save* it to your *desktop*.

Please re-open HiJackThis and scan. Check the boxes next to all the entries listed below. *

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)

*Now *close all windows and browsers, other than HiJackThis*, then click Fix Checked.

Close Hijackthis.

 Please double-click *OTMoveIt.exe* to run it.
*Copy the file paths below to the clipboard* by highlighting *ALL* of them and *pressing CTRL + C* (or, after highlighting, right-click and choose copy):

*C:\839718926
C:\WINDOWS\system32\mi1.exe*

 Return to OTMoveIt, right click on the *"Paste List of Files/Folders to be moved"* window and choose *Paste*.
Click the red *Moveit!* button.
*If able, copy everything on the Results window to the clipboard* by highlighting *ALL* of them and *pressing CTRL + C* (or, after highlighting, right-click and choose copy), and paste it on a note pad document. Save it on the desktop and post its contents in your next reply.

Close *OTMoveIt*
If a file or folder cannot be moved immediately you may be asked to reboot the machine to finish the move process. If you are asked to reboot the machine choose *Yes.*

Restart the computer and Test.

*Post a fresh Hijackthis log and let me know how is the computer doing?*


----------



## SlinkyLinka (Jul 4, 2007)

Followed your instructions, here is the HJT log

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 9:33:32 PM, on 5/07/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16473)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Rundll32.exe
D:\PROGRA~1\AVG\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\USBToolbox\Res.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\keyhook.exe
C:\Program Files\Launch Manager\QtZgAcer.EXE
D:\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\DOCUME~1\DAVE\LOCALS~1\Temp\RtkBtMnt.EXE
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\acer\eRecovery\Monitor.exe
D:\PROGRA~1\AVG\avgamsvr.exe
D:\PROGRA~1\AVG\avgupsvc.exe
D:\PROGRA~1\AVG\avgemc.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Skype add-on (mastermind) - {22BF413B-C6D2-4d91-82A9-A0F997BA588C} - D:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiSPower] Rundll32.exe SiSPower.dll,ModeAgent
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] D:\PROGRA~1\AVG\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [USB Storage Toolbox] C:\Program Files\USBToolbox\Res.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiS Windows KeyHook] C:\WINDOWS\system32\keyhook.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002ASync] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002A] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /IMEName
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSPY2002] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\PINTLGNT\ImScInst.exe /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LManager] C:\Program Files\Launch Manager\QtZgAcer.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LaunchApp] Alaunch
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "D:\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] "C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eRecoveryService] C:\Windows\System32\Check.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://D:\OFFICE\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Skype - {77BF5300-1474-4EC7-9980-D32B190E9B07} - D:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://by118fd.bay118.hotmail.msn.com/resources/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {5D86DDB5-BDF9-441B-9E9E-D4730F4EE499} (BDSCANONLINE Control) - http://download.bitdefender.com/resources/scan8/oscan8.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {67DABFBF-D0AB-41FA-9C46-CC0F21721616} (DivXBrowserPlugin Object) - http://download.divx.com/player/DivXBrowserPlugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {A90A5822-F108-45AD-8482-9BC8B12DD539} (Crucial cpcScan) - http://www.crucial.com/controls/cpcScanner.cab
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - D:\PROGRA~1\AVG\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - D:\PROGRA~1\AVG\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - D:\PROGRA~1\AVG\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe

Computer seems to be running fine, and mgrs.exe has disappeared from startup. AVG also hasn't picked anything up today....does this mean I'm clean?!!?!


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *SlinkyLinka*. 

Yes it is, congratulations.









*Since the tools we used to scan the computer, as well as tools to delete files and folders, are no longer needed, they should be removed, as well as the folders created by these tools.*

Reset and Re-enable your System Restore to remove bad files that have been backed up by Windows. The files in System Restore are protected to prevent any programmes changing them. This is the only way to clean these files: (You will lose all previous restore points which are likely to be infected.)

To reset your restore points, please note that you will need to log into your computer with an account which has full administrator access. You will know if the account has administrator access because you will be able to see the System Restore tab. If the tab is missing, you are logged in under a limited account.

(Windows XP)

1. Turn off System Restore.
On the Desktop, right-click My Computer.
Click Properties.
Click the System Restore tab.
Check Turn off System Restore.
Click Apply, and then click OK.

2. Reboot.

3. Turn ON System Restore.

On the Desktop, right-click My Computer.
Click Properties.
Click the System Restore tab.
UN-Check *Turn off System Restore*.
Click Apply, and then click OK..

*Create a Restore point*:

Click *Start*, point to *All Programs*, point to *Accessories*, point to *System Tools*, and then click *System Restore*.
In the System Restore dialog box, click *Create a restore point*, and then click *Next*. 
Type a description for your restore point, such as "After Cleanup", then click *Create*.

The following is a list of tools and utilities that I like to suggest to people. This list is full of great tools and utilities to help you understand how you got infected and how to keep from getting infected again.
*Spybot Search & Destroy *- Uber powerful tool which can search and annhilate nasties that make it onto your system. Now with an Immunize section that will help prevent future infections.

*AdAware* - Another very powerful tool which searches and kills nasties that infect your system. AdAware and Spybot Search & Destroy compliment each other very well.

SpywareBlaster - Great prevention tool to keep nasties from installing on your system.

*IE-SpyAd* - puts over 5000 sites in your restricted zone so you'll be protected when you visit innocent-looking sites that aren't actually innocent at all.

*CleanUP*! - Cleans temporary files from IE and Windows, empties the recycle bin and more. Great tool to help speed up your computer and knock out those nasties that like to reside in the temp folders.

Windows Updates - It is *very important* to make sure that both Internet Explorer and Windows are kept current with *the latest critical security patches* from Microsoft. To do this just start *Internet Explorer* and select *Tools > Windows Update*, and follow the online instructions from there.

*Google Toolbar* - Free google toolbar that allows you to use the powerful Google search engine from the bar, but also blocks pop up windows.

*Trillian* or *Miranda-IM* - These are Malware free Instant Messenger programs which allow you to connect to multiple IM services in one program! (AOL, Yahoo, ICQ, IRC, MSN)
To find out more information about how you got infected in the first place and some great guidelines to follow to prevent future infections you can read *this* article by Tony Klein.

Click *Here* for some advise from our security Experts.

Please use the thread's Tools and mark this thread as "*Solved*".

Best wishes!


----------

